
Britain’s partisan press takes aim at the ‘Brexshit’ - apress
https://www.cjr.org/the_media_today/brexit_theresa_may_newspapers.php
======
richrichardsson
It's been Brexshit from the outset.

I can't understand why the people that voted for it want anything other than a
complete break from Europe, and that some are seemingly unaware of exactly
what that entails.

I live in hope that these last two years will cut to a shower scene, and the
UK will wake up thinking, "Jesus! That was a mental dream!", but I'm
pessimistic and fully expect No Deal.

------
cirrus-clouds
In the UK, we are truly cursed by the worst national print press in Europe.

The deputy editor of the right-wing tabloid newspaper _The Daily Express_
admits he feels 'slightly responsible' for the current political chaos due to
the paper's Brexit stance. He voted 'remain' but nevertheless pushed for leave
in the newspaper [1]. This should tell you everything about the integrity of
people who work in the national press.

I wrote this piece about the British press before the 2017 UK General Election
election - it gives you a flavour of what our press is like:

[https://medium.com/@dontvoteconservativeuk/uk-general-
electi...](https://medium.com/@dontvoteconservativeuk/uk-general-
election-2017-coverage-in-the-media-cfc2d10f451c)

[1] [https://www.pressgazette.co.uk/daily-express-deputy-
editor-s...](https://www.pressgazette.co.uk/daily-express-deputy-editor-says-
he-feels-slightly-responsible-for-current-political-chaos-due-to-papers-
brexit-stance/)

